
Spurning Erdogan’s Vision, Turks Leave in Droves, Draining Money and Talent - codermobile
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/02/world/europe/turkey-emigration-erdogan.html
======
fallingfrog
Hopefully he loses power before he’s able to commit ethnic cleansing in
Kurdish Syria.

